# Extreme Hunger At Nights (can't sleep)?



## venicepump

Does anyone every get extremely hungry at night, later in the night. I am trying to figure out why. Then sometimes when I am dieting down lower than usual. I cannot sleep at all. Then I wake u in the middle of the time 2,3, and 4 times a night consuming skim milk, ezekiel bread, and etc. Just to let you know YES I eat enough calories. Some people usually say your not eating enough in the day, but I have tried that. No matter what I tend to get hungry as hell in the middle of the night. 

It gets worse when I been aggressively working out. Anyone else experience this or have these issues, the night hunger?


----------



## GearPro

Save some food for right before bed. Slow digesting protein powders like casein and whole milk protein are ideal for times like that. Extreme hunger can also be triggered by a steep drop in blood sugar brought on by eating too many simple carbs during the day. Try adding in more complex carbs and especially fiber. A fiber supp like Metamucil can help to increase the feeling of fullness, and also helps regulate A1c blood sugar. I like to take a dose right before bed. 

Without knowing your exact diet, height/weight, and training routine it’s hard to give any pinpoint advice. The majority of what you’re going to hear is just spit-balling.


----------



## Viking

GearPro said:


> Save some food for right before bed. Slow digesting protein powders like casein and whole milk protein are ideal for times like that. Extreme hunger can also be triggered by a steep drop in blood sugar brought on by eating too many simple carbs during the day. Try adding in more complex carbs and especially fiber. A fiber supp like Metamucil can help to increase the feeling of fullness, and also helps regulate A1c blood sugar. I like to take a dose right before bed.
> 
> Without knowing your exact diet, height/weight, and training routine it’s hard to give any pinpoint advice. The majority of what you’re going to hear is just spit-balling.



I agree. Adding in some fats pre bed will help as well. Basically anything to keep you full, slow down digestion and keep blood sugar stable. You write it's not diet but it happens when you are dieting down. Do you use stimulants in the day? Are you using tren?


----------



## ASHOP

GearPro said:


> Save some food for right before bed. Slow digesting protein powders like casein and whole milk protein are ideal for times like that. Extreme hunger can also be triggered by a steep drop in blood sugar brought on by eating too many simple carbs during the day. Try adding in more complex carbs and especially fiber. A fiber supp like Metamucil can help to increase the feeling of fullness, and also helps regulate A1c blood sugar. I like to take a dose right before bed.
> 
> Without knowing your exact diet, height/weight, and training routine it’s hard to give any pinpoint advice. The majority of what you’re going to hear is just spit-balling.



Very well said. I do this religiously. I have a protein drink near bed time and right before bed I have a heaping tablespoon of METAMUCIL. The METAMUCIL keeps me feeling full and also helps keep me regular and bowel movements much easier.


----------



## lycan Venom

Diddo.. gearpro nailed it.


----------



## Victory

Good suggestions. This happened to me when I was bulking and my metabolism starts speeding up. I will use good fats to slow down the digestion of my meals. I like brown rice and pasta so it has a higher fiber content. That way my meals digest very slowly and it prevents any insulin spikes. I would make sure your last meal contains protein, fats and carbs.


----------



## striffe

I do when I use MK-677 but I just make sure my last meal is a big one and I am fine.


----------



## AGGRO

You should monitor your blood glucose pre bed, when you wake up in the night and in the morning when you wake up. If you have trained very hard you need to make sure you have a few big meals afterwards. Make sure you have protein, complex carbs and essential fats before you go to sleep.


----------

